# What are snowboarders like?



## cherylcutting (Nov 18, 2014)

I found an article portraying snowboarders to be different from 'regular' people and wanted to know if this was true. I'm from the UK and new to the boarding and haven't met any fellow boarders yet, hoping to next year! Would be great to know what you're all like..

1. Daydreaming about faceshots

2. Wearing caps and beanies indoors, like, all the time

3. Knowing that 'guy in the sky shots' are super lame

4. Speaking snowboarder speak

5. Yelling at things that can't hear us... a lot.

6. Geeking out over perfect handrails in cities

7. Being stoked when it snows in the city

8. Invisible finger shredding

9. Getting in fights over first tracks


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

:facepalm1::facepalm3:




:finger1::finger1::finger1::finger1::finger1:


----------



## cherylcutting (Nov 18, 2014)

haha sorry if i offended you! I simply copy and pasted the questions...

did you wanna help me out and reply with words


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

:trolls::trolls::cloud2::cloud2::cloud2:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I seriously doubt an actual snowboarder wrote that. Jesus. 


I don't think this is a troll - i think this is someone awkwardly trying to be "a snowboarder". Especially considering their post about what brands snowboarders do/don't find acceptable. (Or I'm just being trolled)


BTW - you posted this in the "Snowboard Reviews" subforum. It would help to learn how to navigate and post in the forum first.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

Sounds like something taken from jenkems, edited to fit context and posted as original...

Waste of bandwidth...


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

cherylcutting said:


> 1. Daydreaming about faceshots


:slobber: 

Snowboarders prefer bukake parties.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

1. Daydreaming about faceshots - actually, nope.

2. Wearing caps and beanies indoors, like, all the time - nope. I like hats, tho

3. Knowing that 'guy in the sky shots' are super lame - huh?

4. Speaking snowboarder speak - I tryna avoid gibberish

5. Yelling at things that can't hear us... a lot. - well, of course, I yell n swear all the time, nothing snowboarding specific there

6. Geeking out over perfect handrails in cities - not at all. Tho if I see a BBQ place in the woods with wooden table n benches and currents and fences, I immediately think that these would be awsome XC obstacles. Hey, I'm an eventer :embarrased1:

7. Being stoked when it snows in the city - yay to that

8. Invisible finger shredding - uhm? 

9. Getting in fights over first tracks - nope. 


Guess, these were not the typical stereotypes... guess, we all have in common that we can't wait for snow & for the season to start :jumping1:. Getting too much gear may be something else. But other than that...? 

Be yourself and have fun. We have everything on the forum here, from stoked teens to stoked retirees.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

1. Daydreaming about faceshots *Face shots? No. Pow days? Yes.*

2. Wearing caps and beanies indoors, like, all the time* Nope. I'm an office jockey during the week.*

3. Knowing that 'guy in the sky shots' are super lame *I think they're cool but I'm probably just lame.*

4. Speaking snowboarder speak* I don't speak bro, but I understand it.*

5. Yelling at things that can't hear us... a lot. :huh:

6. Geeking out over perfect handrails in cities* I don't ride park.*

7. Being stoked when it snows in the city* I'm more stoked when it snows in the hills. If it snows in the city then I have to shovel.*

8. Invisible finger shredding *da fuq* :huh:

9. Getting in fights over first tracks *I like first tracks..*


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

1. Daydreaming about faceshots... while riding big pow lines

2. Wearing caps and beanies indoors, like, all the time...the mrs won't let me

3. Knowing that 'guy in the sky shots' are super lame...rather be riding

4. Speaking snowboarder speak...no merican please

5. Yelling at things that can't hear us... a lot. prefer to sneak up and whack them

6. Geeking out over perfect handrails in cities...no they have lots of germs

7. Being stoked when it snows in the city meh

8. Invisible finger shredding wtf...idk 

9. Getting in fights over first tracks...I'm a lover...I get up early


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

1. Daydreaming about faceshots -* Nope! Not gay!*

2. Wearing caps and beanies indoors, like, all the time - *Nope, that's bald guys!*

3. Knowing that 'guy in the sky shots' are super lame - *IDK, but I am sure trolling is SUPER lame! 
*
4. Speaking snowboarder speak - *BRAH,..!! You're seriously harshing my stokeage!
*
5. Yelling at things that can't hear us... a lot. -  :facepalm3: *If the voices can't hear me? That explains why I can't get them to STFU!!!  
*
6. Geeking out over perfect handrails in cities - *I never take the stairs!*

7. Being stoked when it snows in the city - *Nope, just means I have to shovel & drive in it.
*
8. Invisible finger shredding - *ALL the time!!!! It keeps my invisible, imaginary skills sharp in the off season!*













*…alltho with those angles,..? I'm afraid I'd break a knuckle!*

9. Getting in fights over first tracks - *Yo!! Bitch,..? You'd better not let me catch you tryna cut in frunta me on the liftline! I'll boardslap your ass silly!*  :deadhorse:






radiomuse,..? Yeah, You're being trolled! :lol:  :hairy:


----------



## augie (Mar 14, 2012)

cheryl, the first rule of snowboarding is not to give away our secrets, so we can spot the posers. 

Giving you the benefit of the doubt to not be trolling...
so you are beginning out, just starting, we've all been there, don't worry about fitting in or looking a part. stereotyping bad. Saw your other post about the 'right brand clothes' to wear. Please, if you buy a bunch of gear for your first time out, and find out you don't like it, can i have it? Honestly, just rent gear, clothes, all of it. you may hate it and wasted a bunch of money. 

snowboarders love to argue about 'what a snowboarder is'. just look at the huge thread from a few weeks ago.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Tatanka Head said:


> :slobber:
> 
> Snowboarders prefer bukake parties.


:laughat2::laughat2::laughat2: fukt' up… coffee everywhere


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I like snow in the city but no to the rest.:embarrased1:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

1. Daydreaming about faceshots - no

2. Wearing caps and beanies indoors, like, all the time - no

3. Knowing that 'guy in the sky shots' are super lame - huh?

4. Speaking snowboarder speak - i don't even know what that is

5. Yelling at things that can't hear us... a lot. - no

6. Geeking out over perfect handrails in cities - no

7. Being stoked when it snows in the city - i don't live in a city

8. Invisible finger shredding - what?

9. Getting in fights over first tracks - no


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

1. Daydreaming about faceshots 
No, I dont dream about bashing my face off rails...

2. Wearing caps and beanies indoors, like, all the time
Guilty... Been wearing my beanie all day... guess i should take it off now.

3. Knowing that 'guy in the sky shots' are super lame
What?

4. Speaking snowboarder speak
Lets shred the gnar bruh! nahhh, we dont talk like that.

5. Yelling at things that can't hear us... a lot.
You aren't normal if you don't yell at completely random shit all the time.

6. Geeking out over perfect handrails in cities
Nah, not really... What the fuck is a city?

7. Being stoked when it snows in the city
Again, what is a city?

8. Invisible finger shredding


9. Getting in fights over first tracks
No, its quite the contrary. I let them have the first tracks while i enjoy my sleep. It's stupid early for that shit.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

some of you guys are managing to get worse at the interwebs.

yalz need some seriouz snow biz


----------



## Luvmustycarpet1 (Jan 31, 2014)

What the fuck is this post ? Guy in the sky, finger shredding speaking snowboarder taLk.... Is that How it is in the UK ? I don't know where you heard shit like that ..maybe some one spends tooo much time reading Ski 'er blogs online or just spends to much time on the internetð©ð©


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

What? You guys don't fingerboard..? Shits intense! Did it on a plane once. Technically I steezed out a wicked stellar stale back one over the entire Pacific Ocean. It was totally gnar gnar to the max a sack!


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Op is definitely a butthurt skiier.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

From what I've gathered over the past 7 years most snowboarders are actually pretty intellectual and have a good grip on reality. Most of them have jobs, most of them can hold a conversation. You'll find burnouts in any sport, snowboarding isn't one that causes or attracts such people any more than any other sport.

Stupid questions to ask.

I love riding powder, I don't dream about it.

I speak english, and decently well (I should have gone to college though)

Finger, I only use that when people make me angry.

I yell at people that sit on jumps, right after they get a face shot of powder from ME. But they are real things, and they are there, and in the way lol.


----------

